# When does free month of Prime start?



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

I bought a Kindle Fire for my daughter for xmas.  I haven't even opened the box or turned it on to check it out.  If it is an xmas present, and I haven't turned it on.  Will it activate the free month?


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

It starts when you register and activate the Fire.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

TessM said:


> It starts when you register and activate the Fire.


And, ends 30 days later unless you subscribe. If you don't want to automatically subscribe, you need to check a box stating that; otherwise, you will be charge $79 for the year on your credit card.


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

legalbs2 said:


> And, ends 30 days later unless you subscribe. If you don't want to automatically subscribe, you need to check a box stating that; otherwise, you will be charge $79 for the year on your credit card.


I don't think they set it to automatically renew with the Kindle Fire trial. Since it starts automatically when you register that would be a lot of angry people getting automatically charged. From Amazon:



> Your free month of Amazon Prime, included with your Kindle Fire purchase, will expire automatically on December 16, 2011. You will not be charged.


It would probably be a good idea to double check though.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Whenever you sign up for / subscribe to anything, be sure to check if it's automatic renewal or not.  I learned my lesson about that.  Got very unhappy with Angie's List . . . .


----------

